# Tica Surf Rods?



## Guyon (Jan 22, 2015)

New guy here, but not new to fishing in and around Pensacola. I used to live in Mobile, fished Pickens a lot, and I still get down to Pensacola once or more a year.

I just picked up a couple of Penn Conquer reels (7000 and 8000) at good prices, and I am looking to pair them with some decent surf rods in the 10' to 12' and $100 to $150 ranges. I have read good things about Tica rods, especially the UGSA "Dolphin" series.

Just wondering if folks might weigh in on these rods and/or offer up good alternatives in a similar price range.


----------



## Guyon (Jan 22, 2015)

Got the reels. Any rod recommendations?


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

I am not sure of the size of those 7000s, but I picked up an Okuma Solaris 12 footer for 120 on Amazon. I have a penn 550 on it, but haven't casted it yet. Reviews are five star. How often you plan to fish? I have an 11 ft St Croix mojo that is pretty phenomenal but it's a bit more money. Worth it in my opinion if you fish often.


----------



## Guyon (Jan 22, 2015)

Surfcasting? Only a couple times a year, most likely. However, I can use the same combos for big blue cats and channel cats where I live. Tackle and techniques are very similar. Just less salt.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The Tica's are an excellent choice. Love those Conquer's, too! Unbelievable drag! I used 20# braid on mine and the line just flew off the spool.


----------



## Guyon (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks. 

I see the Ticas getting high marks on striper forums. Was thinking about a 9' M rod for the 7000, and a 10' or 10'6" MH for the 8000. 9' would double as a good jetty rod, methinks.

Curious about Penn Prevails too, but my searches haven't turned up as much praise as for the Ticas.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Iam still looking for that magic rod that will really launch a 1/2oz pomp jig and work as a 2oz set rig. Tica is offering a 12' 3/4 to2oz medium action that is really tempting. The 9'1/2 to3 oz looks good too as well as the 10'6" 1to3oz.
At the prices I have seen on amazon I could get all three for less than the last rod I bought for this purpose. all three would be just a little more than the shimano surf rod I almost bought last week. Ahh so many choices.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> Iam still looking for that magic rod that will really launch a 1/2oz pomp jig and work as a 2oz set rig. Tica is offering a 12' 3/4 to2oz medium action that is really tempting. The 9'1/2 to3 oz looks good too as well as the 10'6" 1to3oz.
> At the prices I have seen on amazon I could get all three for less than the last rod I bought for this purpose. all three would be just a little more than the shimano surf rod I almost bought last week. Ahh so many choices.


recieved the Tica rods on Monday. my search for that really great rod will continue. These new Tica rods are very dissapionting


----------

